# Mounting error at boot



## T. Woods (May 9, 2016)

Hi, 

I am new at using pfSense v.2.3, and I keep getting a error 22 code when trying to run pfSense during the setup screen. I have not tried any troubleshooting yet cause I don't want to make a mistake I can't turn back from. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## sizigee (May 10, 2016)

Shouldn't this question go to pfSense?  I know it is a derivative, but pfSense is their baby...

Or if you can send a screenshot/dump, that would help.


----------

